# The Imperial Guard



## Doug (Aug 28, 2011)

I am having fun getting all my photographs organized on my computer and posting them is motivating me to actually do the sorting and editing that needs to be done to clean up the mess on my computer. I just finished sorting out the good and bad pictures of my Imperial guard and figured I would post them to the website to see what everyone else thought of my band of happy troopers... 









My HQ. The lord is actually greenstuffed to look like me. I made him out of shape, and gave him my haircut and goatee.. then gave him his pimped out cape, huge powerfist and built him a custom bolter with drum fed clip so I could shoot off my gun without running out of ammo. In the future I would love to add the master of Ordanance and an Astropath and Master of the fleet to make it a full 10 man squad.



























My first platoon is my Catachan Platoon... after playing some games with it I really do need to add some anti-tank to this platoon... as it gets torn apart by tanks or dreadnaugts or deamon princes nearly every game I play...













































My Cadian Platoon... again, very little Anti tank in the platoon... unfortunatly a running theme with the whole army that I need to rectify soon... It does do well agains infantry hordes though...









I loved the fluff about the Penal Legion... so I made one. This was actually the start to the army and the first squad I painted. 


















My Rough Rider squad made from Marauder Horsemen and some Space wolf heads. It took quite a while to shave off all the chaos symbols but I think they look good... they are one of my more effective squads when I play as people usually underestimate the damage they can dish out









I loved the models... I figured I would use them as a Vetran grenadier squad. I painted them as brown coats in tribute to the show "firefly" which never should have been cancelled...









I dont even use him in most games... I just loved the model!









Because Plasma Cannons are awsome









Because Plasma Cannons are Awsome!


















I love this tank... it always scares my opponents but I dont think I have EVER killed enough to justify taking it... It just fires its missles... causes tons of hits, then wounds almost nobody and they all make their armour save... but it does draw lots of enemy fire leaving my plasma sentinals and lemon russes alive to cause the real damage









I really should get around to building the last one I need and painting the other one that is already built to have a squad of 3 of these... I just love the sentinal model and they do remarkably well in a squad. I painted this one to enter into a painting contest at the local games workshop. I managed to come second to a forgeworld dreadnaught. 

I hope you enjoyed looking at my models and I look forward to seeing what you think :russianroulette:


----------



## Digg40k (Sep 7, 2008)

To me your models are unique, they're so nicely painted but they obviously have your own style. They're also positioned very well which portrays movement.


----------



## shaantitus (Aug 3, 2009)

Very Nice indeed. I allways marvel at people who paint their guard to such a high standard. There are so dam many of them it takes ages to do it to my tabletop standard. I particularly like the defences for the hw teams. Rep from me.


----------



## HOBO (Dec 7, 2007)

I especially like the 'movement' of the Sentinels...lovely job all round.
+Rep.


----------



## Model Soldier (Sep 11, 2010)

Some awesome painting again there mate.
You've got me wanting to restart an IG army. Had a 1500 point (ish) Catachan army about 15 years back, but it vanished during all my moving around  
Might even go for a fresh start with Cadians. Mark of a good painter that, making others want to restart dead projects.
+rep!


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

Those penal legion troopers are excellent. I've always wondered why so few people use necromunda models in their IG armies, they add some real character. Same as the rough riders. The chaos marauders look great as a base for catachan rough riders. This is one of the most original IG armies I've seen for many a year. Well done. I'm gonna give you a full smack of the rep hammer.

EDIT: Gonna have to spread some rep around first.


----------



## Damned Fist (Nov 2, 2007)

Well done! Good looking army all around, but I especially appreciate the effort you put into the free hand. :victory:


----------



## Lord Hazmate (Sep 21, 2011)

Could you please give any advice for the sentinel painting?
And yes, plasma cannons are awesome, just no way around it! War.


----------



## DarkGodYawgmoth (Jun 12, 2010)

I definitely hope I can paint mine as well as this. I really do love how your style shows in all of them. Also why no Valkyries? They're fun to paint, and really awesome looking. Any tips for modelling the bases of those heavy weapons squads? I would like to have mine look that great.


----------



## fatmantis (Jun 26, 2009)

yes certainly a lovely looking army dude, well done.


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

It's a good looking army, very nice.


----------



## Doug (Aug 28, 2011)

Lord Hazmate said:


> Could you please give any advice for the sentinel painting?
> And yes, plasma cannons are awesome, just no way around it! War.


I am not sure what you need... PM me for what exactly you are looking for and I can tell you from my experiance. As to how they were painted. I started with Catachan green basecoat, free handed the camo with Tausept Ochre (foundation yellow paint) or if you are looking at the scout at the bottom Calthan brown), picked out the metal and did a thinned out develan mudwash over the whole model. when that was dry I did a drybrush using a very thick brush (The tank Brush GW sells... ) with deneb stone and camo green to pick out the edges (Deneb over the yellow and brown, camo over the green). That gave me a base to start working from. Extreme highlights and freehand was then done to the models individually. 

As to the question "why no Valkaries"... no real reason... I still have about 9 more weapon teams, 5 more sentinals, another russ, a basilisk all sitting waiting to be painted! I also have Blood angels, Dark Eldar, Ogre Kingdoms, Easterlings, Grey Knight (or to be more specific an inquisitorial force with cortez) Orks, tyranids, Eldar... the list goes on. I just kinda paint what I feel like at the time but have accumulated the armies over a number of years in some cases (I have been hobbying for 18 years now... my Tyranid Army is still on square bases and is made up entirely of models that cant be bought anymore). I will probubly have Valkaries eventually when my attension turns back to my guard and away from whatever has cought my attension to paint... I love the valkari model, but I think I would rather fully mechanize the army with Chimeras armed with double heavy flammers!


----------



## dirty-dog- (May 14, 2008)

wow really nice models ya got there, and love the idea of a penal legion, first ones i have accually seen and nice use of orange.

also the bases for ya heavy wep teams are really well done, nice sand bags.


----------

